# [SOLVED] Help with dhcpd.conf

## machspeed

I'm having problems with my dhcpd config file and wonder if anyone can spot the problem because I can't.

Section of config with problem

```
host node2 {

    hardware ethernet 00:0D:87:56:10:94;

    fixed-address 172.16.1.2;

    server-name "bundaleer";

    filename “pxelinux.0”;

}
```

First error given

```
/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf line 24: semicolon expected.

    filename 

```

When I comment out the filename line dhcpd launches fine. On an older version of dhcpd this config has no issues.

DHCP Server 4.1-ESV-R4Last edited by machspeed on Sat Feb 16, 2013 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabloEsc

I'm not sure if it's not a "paste in forums" problem but " differs from server-name and filename.

Maybe You copied this line from some website and pasted chars which resemble quotation marks but they're not quotation marks.

----------

## machspeed

Not likely. I wrote this entire config myself from scratch...

EDIT: Sorry, after I commented I noticed what you meant. I backspaced the old quotes and readded them and they were different. This config now works, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machspeed,

It looks like I had a problem there too

```
host mediaplayer {

        # the setup for our diskless system

        hardware ethernet f4:6d:04:6f:c8:0e;

        fixed-address 192.168.100.60;

#       filename

        server-name mediaserver;

        option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

        option broadcast-address 192.168.100.255;

        option routers 192.168.100.253;

}
```

but it seems to work anyway.

----------

## machspeed

NeddySeagoon

The filename option specifies the file to boot. In mine this is the pxelinux boot kernel which then PXE takes over. You haven't specified a file there I don't know if this is because it just isn't working or because it's sensitive.

If you have specified - filename "bootfile";

and your tftpd is pointed correctly to where bootfile is, then this should work.

Something to note: I noticed with Gentoo's tftpd I had to link the location of my bootfiles to where tftpboot is. I think I used "ln -s /media/diskless /var/tftpboot" after removing the tftpboot directory first. I had to do this because editing /etc/conf.d/tftpd file (whichever it was) wouldn't point to the directory I specified.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machspeed,

The filename is not sensitive, it was commented out to get dhcpd to start.

A filename entry is not required.

----------

## machspeed

NeddySeagoon

Oh I see what you mean. I'm using diskless systems which require the filename entry. You're setup doesn't use this so you don't need it   :Smile: 

----------

